# Finally figured it out - pics added 12/20



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I finally figured out how to get the hubby to do things for me in the barn - 

Threaten to use his power tools!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

I told him that as soon as I was done cleaning the buck pen and the covered area of the girls' pen I was going to build my feeder because he wouldn't get off of his butt..... needless to say he is out there building it and I am lauging! :slapfloor: 

Pics coming soon


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Finally figured it out -*

i've been using that trick for years
i ask him to do something
then, when i give up on him, i go do it
he sees me out there and comes and takes over
LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Finally figured it out -*

:ROFL: He must be having so much fun! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Finally figured it out -*

that is so funny...way to GO~! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Finally figured it out -*

The feeder that we built today......

The wall where it is going -














































All finished -










Tux - the barn cat helping -



















Trisha - looking in to see what we were up to while cleaning the boys' pen -










Trinity - completely unimpressed with powertools in HER area -



















Picture of house from firepit -










Towards the lake from fire pit -




























Barn from firepit -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison...that feeder turned out real nice...I love the pics, and wow...those winter scenery pics are just beautiful..........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

seathing with jealousy over your lake view.............but you can keep all the snow :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Super that DH decided to help.....and it looks like it was a family thing too :thumb: 

Beautiful winter pics Allison, even though that much snow has to be a pain to gret thru, it's still pretty :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess you could call it a family thing. My son helped a bit - daughter just stood there complaining how cold it was - but we wouldn't let her go in. I made her help me a bit to clean the barn before the feeder though!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> seathing with jealousy over your lake view.............but you can keep all the snow :wink:


Yeah, But I just want to hop over and steal that hay feeder! :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You're view is amazing!!!!!

You're new hay rack looks great also - I was wondering, what did you use for you're grain feeders? Large black pvc pipe cut in half?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

That feeder turned out great! I am going to make my hubby look at that picture tomorrow and make me one. I am sure he will be thrilled to take on another farm project for me...not. :roll: maybe I will try your tactic. :shades: 

I just love your view... all I see on every side of my farm is woodlands, trees, trees and more trees. But your lakeview is beautiful.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe...I told Stacey to use that tool tactic with her Dad and brothers when they were building the new barn! Glad you came upon it yourself. Men hate it when the wifes start picking up power tools! I'm usually the "builder" in our family, but I have to admit I don't like using the reciprocating saw, Hubby loves it! I'm always asking him..."can you cut this for me?"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I cannot believe you all picked such a beautiful *WARM* day to build it also. :ROFL: 
Looks great.

I have a hard time trying to tell my DH that I am going to do something. ALL he says is "make sure it is level". BRAT. That is because he knows I can do it myself and I will not wait for anyone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we are being hit with ANOTHER storm - we woke up to another 2 inches, can't see the lake again and it is coming down HARD!!! This SUCKS! We are supposed to get about another foot.

Tina -

The hay feeder was super easy!! I bought the 3ft x 50ft fencing with the small gaps. It was 24.95 for the roll. Then we used 2x6 around the edge (should have used 2x4 - but we only had 2x6 at the farm). The braces in the middle are 1x1. then we used screwed the 1x1s on so that if we ever needed to replace the fencing or stretch it - we could. The rest is nailed.

Amos -

The grain feeders were made from 4" Black PVC pipe. We used the black because it was thicker and able to withstand the cold more. DH cut it in half and then built end brackets out of 2x4. we screwed the pvc pipe into the brackets in case we ever needed to replace the PVC pipe. On the longer ones (he made me 4) we built a small brace in the middle to support when the kids jump up in them or the nigis put their hooves up on them to eat.

Here is a picture of the bigger one -










Sweetgoats -

Yah, we were ice cubes by the time we were done - and now I tore apart the feeder that we did have to make hubby redo that one also - LOL! So depending on what time we get back from town today we will be finishing that one!!!

Stacey -

I hear ya - I would prefer the view minus the cold - but it is so beautiful with the snow also. 
When we moved here a little over a year ago, I kept saying oh the winters will be fine - it is only a few months of crap for the rest of the year - now I LOVE the winters - it is beautiful compared to the summers, IMHO


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the next storm has hit..... we have about 6 inches so far - and still coming down - aghhhhh :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, that really stinks! I feel for you! I'm so ready for the snow to just go away!!

This has made me for sure decide - - - - NO MORE WINTER BABIES! Done with that. . . . so one good thing came from this snow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice grain feeder..  .....

I will pray ,that you will remain safe through the next storm...... ray:


----------

